# whats this?



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

Bowhuntr81- you nailed it!

The main reason we have these regs is because of traps set in risky locations.

Regarding the beaver snare- don't forget the spring season. I expect these to be deadly in the approaches to castor mounds and on Paul Dobbins' leaning pole set.

John


----------



## gilgetter (Feb 28, 2006)

after reading and rereading the new regs,the only real heartburn I have is with, the height requerments on trail sets.yes we all talked about this.and I remember thinking, this should not be a deal breaker. so I will live with what was approved.

Now for my 2 cents. this requerment of no more than a 2 inch gap on the bottom will be more dangerous to dogs than say a 4 to 6 inch gap.for this reason. the taller set will push a small dog to one side or the other, while a large dog will still go over the top.as it is now,small dogs will try to push through the trap. I hope Im wrong, but I dont think so. for this reason,and the price of **** Im not going to set any trail sets this year. think Ill just sit back and watch. cant wait to see adam in evart.


----------

